# Rent at lease renewal



## Yankinpaca (Jul 9, 2016)

My wife and I occupy a villa (location vide) under a six year lease with a small closely held SARL as propriétaire. It has roughly two years to go. I'm assuming the bailleur will want to rernew. We are exceptionally good tenants. Are there any regulatoty limits on the amount of the new rent that can be asked for at the term end of the current lease? Our town is in a zone tendue and we are both in our mid-seventies if either of these has any relevance.

Thanks.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Yankinpaca said:


> My wife and I occupy a villa (location vide) under a six year lease with a small closely held SARL as propriétaire. It has roughly two years to go. I'm assuming the bailleur will want to rernew. We are exceptionally good tenants. Are there any regulatoty limits on the amount of the new rent that can be asked for at the term end of the current lease? Our town is in a zone tendue and we are both in our mid-seventies if either of these has any relevance.
> 
> Thanks.


The 'zone tendue' appears to have relevance :









Loyer sous-évalué d'un logement : hausse au renouvellement du bail


Lorsque le loyer est sous-évalué par rapport aux prix du marché, le propriétaire du logement peut l'augmenter au moment du renouvellement du bail, sous certaines conditions. Les démarches à réaliser diffèrent selon que la commune est ou non située en zone tendue.




www.service-public.fr


----------



## Yankinpaca (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks. I think I get the math. Maybe we should just go for conciliation.


----------

